# i need new hair color ideas



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

badly. i'm sick of my hair, kinda. and my roots are growing in horribly. 

right now i have black hair, with blonde, red, and a lighter brown color highlights( i guess thats what you'd call them, but they're in the second layer of my hair)

i'm thinking about maybe going and doing a lot more blonde with a light auburnish brown and a copper-y red? 











thats pretty much my hair.. any suggestions????


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

have you every thought fo something purple/violett/pink?


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

i'm not much for non-natural colors because of my job. i did have a really awesome purply-red color in during the winter. 

that shit fades like mad. and as much as i like pink, i think i would get wayy too sick of it ahahha.


----------

